# No Posting on Sundays?



## McPatrickClan (Aug 31, 2008)

Should I not post on Sundays? Just not sure about the rules...


----------



## McPatrickClan (Aug 31, 2008)

Got it- thanks. As an aside, I am still trying to figure out the Sabbath thing... I had a pastor who did nothing from sundown Friday to sundown Saturday. Just don't know a ton about The Sabbath...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 31, 2008)

Here is a book for you to read...


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 31, 2008)

Benjamin,

Thanks for the tip . . . I ordered it too. Interestingly, I was listening to Pipa's treatment of justification (iPod) on the way home from church today.

You are one odd duck for a 27 vet of the PCUSA. Your theology just doesn't correspond to any stereotype I have of PTS in this era! Are you sure that you left PCUSA of your own choice? Or, did they run you out with the smell of tar in the air? Maybe some of the pastors invoked the sisterhood and began praying to Sophia regarding your need to leave their ranks?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 31, 2008)

I do get a little wary when I see people collecting sticks...



I am an odd duck that is for sure...


----------



## kalawine (Aug 31, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I do get a little wary when I see people collecting sticks...



How about picking some heads of grain and eating them?  Please forgive me  (I just couldn't resist)


----------



## larryjf (Aug 31, 2008)

"The Fourth Commandment: According to the Westminster Standards" by John Murray

"The Perpetuity and Change of the Sabbath" #1 by Jonathan Edwards
"The Perpetuity and Change of the Sabbath" #2 by Jonathan Edwards
"The Perpetuity and Change of the Sabbath" #3 by Jonathan Edwards


----------



## Scott1 (Aug 31, 2008)

> Chapter XXI
> Of Religious Worship, and the Sabbath Day
> 
> VI. Neither prayer, nor any other part of religious worship, is now, under the Gospel, either tied unto, or made more acceptable by any place in which it is performed, or towards which it is directed:[27] but God is to be worshipped everywhere,[28] in spirit and truth;[29] as, in private families[30] daily,[31] and in secret, each one by himself;[32] so, more solemnly in the public assemblies, which are not carelessly or wilfully to be neglected, or forsaken, when God, by His Word or providence, calls thereunto.[33]
> ...



Trying, by God's grace to keep the Fourth Commandment is an important part of the Christian life. 

Myself, Gavin, and for my family I try, by God's grace,to refrain from ordinary activities (like posting) on the Lord's Day. The high standard set in our Confession really even requires taking our thoughts, words, and deeds off of it so we focus on worship. This is very difficult to do, I don't always keep this perfectly but I have found blessing in obedience and leading the family in obedience.

Practically, my understanding is the Sabbath ends at sundown, so I try the whole day to Remember the Sabbath Day and keep it Holy.

Blessings to you.


----------



## McPatrickClan (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank you all for the suggestions on reading material.

Scott, I see the WCF statement on The Sabbath and I am sold on the idea that we should keep it until The Return of The Lord, but how did it get moved from Saturday to Sunday?

(This is not a Romans 9 type of question. I really do not know.)


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 31, 2008)

McPatrickClan said:


> Thank you all for the suggestions on reading material.
> 
> Scott, I see the WCF statement on The Sabbath and I am sold on the idea that we should keep it until The Return of The Lord, but how did it get moved from Saturday to Sunday?
> 
> (This is not a Romans 9 type of question. I really do not know.)


See Sabbath The Day Changed; The Sabbath Preserved, A. A. Hodge
And this exchange which has a useful chart on the appearances of the Lord after his Resurrection. Exchange between Richard Bacon and Seventh Day Adventist
Also see James Durham on the fourth commandment from his lectures on the Ten Commandments
The Fourth Commandment | Naphtali Press


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 31, 2008)

Excellent quotes from the Church Fathers in the Hodge article. Thank you!


----------



## Scott1 (Sep 1, 2008)

> Scott, I see the WCF statement on The Sabbath and I am sold on the idea that we should keep it until The Return of The Lord, but how did it get moved from Saturday to Sunday?



Here's one article that specifically addresses this:

From Sabbath to Lord’s Day « Green Baggins


----------

